# Poll: Commute to Work



## mryan (Oct 13, 2004)

How long is your commute to work?


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2004)

Interesting poll.


----------



## mryan (Oct 13, 2004)

Please, if you would, indicate a mode of transportation as well: car, train, bike, big wheel, etc. thanks.


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 13, 2004)

22 minutes and 37 seconds via subaru forester


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 13, 2004)

40 min with no traffic on 495/3.  Can be twice as long some days.  Used to be worse - I used to go from Worcester to Woburn every day and that truly stunk.  However, I get to work from home about 2 days per week, so it's not so bad.....


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2004)

used to commute 45-50 minutes each way by car.  decided to move closer to work to get more of my day back.  now i'm a 5 minute drive each way, within a short biking distance during the summer.  almost 4 hours added to free time before/after work during the week, hundreds of dollars saved on gas a year, and so much less frustration, w00t.


----------



## Max (Oct 13, 2004)

15 minutes by car (sometimes motorcycle).  I'd ride my bike, but going home at 1 AM is a dangerous situation.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2004)

About 25 minutes by car


----------



## Stephen (Oct 13, 2004)

50 minutes Dover to Ipswich


----------



## hammer (Oct 13, 2004)

*Mass. commuter*



			
				ChileMass said:
			
		

> 40 min with no traffic on 495/3.  Can be twice as long some days.  Used to be worse - I used to go from Worcester to Woburn every day and that truly stunk.  However, I get to work from home about 2 days per week, so it's not so bad.....



My commute's about the same (I go Rt. 3 to I-495 to I-93 or Rt. 3 to 128 -- by car of course).  The good thing is that, now that the new lane is done on Rt. 3, I can keep the cruise control on for most of the commute.

I can't telecommute all day, but I'm fortunate enough to be able to hang around home for a few hours in the morning if the traffic's bad.

Of course, being 15 minutes away from a ski area is nice, even if the ski area (Nashoba) is a bit on the small side...


----------



## jwind (Oct 13, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> 50 minutes Dover to Ipswich



What do you do in Ipswich?

3 minute drive, 15 minute walk, 6 or so blocks ... almost a mile i think - pretty short.


----------



## Joshua B (Oct 13, 2004)

50 mins Hudson to Cambridge (car)


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 14, 2004)

When there's no traffic on Rte 128, it's 10 minutes.
When there's traffic on Rte 128, it can vary from 20 minutes to over an hour.
By back roads it's a half-hour.
By bike it's 10.5 miles, 48 minutes.


----------



## TenPeaks (Oct 14, 2004)

I take the train everyday into Boston which is a 45 minute ride then walk 20 minutes to the office. Factor in "waiting for the train" time and my commute is typically 70 to 85 minutes each way. I could take the T and be at the office in about 10 minutes but I like the 1+ mile walk.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 14, 2004)

I Have a 39 mile drive from West Dover, VT to Keene NH it takes me about 45-50 minutes


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 14, 2004)

About 5 minutes by car at 4 in the morning and twenty minutes to get home at noon traffic time.


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 14, 2004)

Pre-Big dig: anywhere from 55 minutes to 2 hours and 10 minutes to travel 20 miles on I-93 from North Reading, MA, to downtown Boston.

Post-Big dig: generally 40 minutes door to door.

Vehicle: wee white Beetle with the bumper sticker "Screw my car, my ass climbed Mt. Washington"


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 14, 2004)

35 minutes for 15 miles of backroads by car, truck or motorcycle.

60 minutes by road bicycle along the same roads.


----------



## Darwin (Oct 14, 2004)

*Commute!!!!!*

My commute is about 50 min. each way from Amesbury MA. to Fort Devens MA. HATE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 15, 2004)

All commute times posted are done in a car (actually company truck) from Athol, MA:
To Putnam, CT plant:  1 hr, 15 min at 4 am; 1hr, 35 min at 3pm; 75 miles.  
To Providence, RI plant: 1 hr, 25 min at 4am; 1hr, 50min at 3pm; 85 miles.  

The route vaires, but generally it's Rt2/I-190/I-290/I-395 for the CT trip and Rt2/I-190/I-290/Rt146/I-295/US44 for the RI trip.  Yes, my commute sucks  :angry: but a) the pay is good, b) I can't really afford a home between the two plants, c) there aren't many idiots on the road at 4am, and d) I spend about 30% of my work time doing field work in towns in Southern NH.

BTW, commuting by bicycle is OUT!


----------



## ken (Oct 29, 2004)

8 minutes, 2.5 miles by car


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2004)

Nashua to Bost.  40 min in (like new 3 lanes on rte 3)  1 to 1.25 usually coming home .Very early in, joining the crowd on way home. route 3 north is great now, but getting on from 128 to route 3  a nightmare now that route 3 is so easy once your on it.   Big back ups by Burlington mall merge  . I may go back to 93 to 495 to 3 again.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Oct 31, 2004)

50 miles, mostly interstate. About 45 minutes.
I usually listen to books on tape. Reading passes the time, and I don't seem to notice the slow-going during traffic jams and snowstorms.


----------



## Mark_151 (Nov 1, 2004)

About 20 minutes from Leominster, MA to Greenville, NH. I *am* the traffic into NH in the morning!


----------



## jetboy1004 (Nov 1, 2004)

I do 30 miles each way. About 45 mins. in a 1994 Saturn, (gotta love the gas mileage) And yes, I hate the communte too. :wink:


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2004)

About 3-4 minutes by car (less than 1 mile).  I'd walk it, but I need to come home at lunch every day to let our dog out and walking to home and back during lunch would eat a lot of it up.


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2004)

55 minutes from Hunter to Albany


----------



## ronin (Nov 4, 2004)

suffolk county to the five boroughs(5 days a week!)most of the time,1-1.5 hours-but sometimes more than two!i need to move.


----------



## skiergirl (Nov 12, 2004)

I take a bus and sometimes the metro


----------

